# The Best Signatures - Final Showdown



## Lewiy (Apr 2, 2008)

Ok, we're down to the final 10 entries!!  Time to re-submit those votes for your favourite.  You have seven days to show your support!


----------



## Domski (Apr 2, 2008)

What!!! I demand a re-count!!!


----------



## lenze (Apr 2, 2008)

I had an old one that might have deserved some merit!

"Scotch: Because you don't discuss great Excel problems over white wine"

lenze


----------



## Greg Truby (Apr 2, 2008)

lenze said:


> "Scotch: Because you don't discuss great Excel problems over white wine."


 
Indeed, of all the signatures I have seen on this board; to this day I still like that one the best! Fits the man and fits the board.


----------



## Smitty (Apr 2, 2008)

lenze said:


> I had an old one that might have deserved some merit!
> 
> "Scotch: Because you don't discuss great Excel problems over white wine"
> 
> lenze



That's one of my favorites too!


----------



## erik.van.geit (Apr 8, 2008)

for the record: that vote for Ron Morris is mine
I found it not serious he was still on zero
or was I mistaken?


----------



## Lewiy (Apr 10, 2008)

We have a champion!!  Congratulations to Atmospheric for taking a convincing win over what I can only describe as a high calibre of signatures.
<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
Thanks to everyone for voting!!


----------



## Patience (Apr 10, 2008)

Well, it is official!

Thank you Lewiy for overseeing this important and fascinating peice of research.


----------



## daniels012 (Apr 10, 2008)

One not on hear but I use it allllllll the time at work:
"Beauty is in the eye of the beer holder"
I just can't remember who owns this one???


Michael


----------



## Joe4 (Apr 10, 2008)

A few years back, my signature was:

"Give a man a fish, feed him for a day.  Teach a man to fish, feed him for life."

Then I came across another member who twisted it a little bit to say:

"Give a man a fish, feed him for a day.  Teach a man to fish, and he will sit in a boat all day drinking beer."


----------



## Patience (Apr 10, 2008)

I saw a slightly horrid, but mildly amusing version of that somewhere the other day...

"Give a man a fire and he will be warm for the night. Set a man on fire and he will be warm for life."

I am sick. Sick.


----------



## Stormseed (Apr 13, 2008)

daniels012 said:


> One not on hear but I use it allllllll the time at work:
> "Beauty is in the eye of the beer holder"
> I just can't remember who owns this one???
> 
> ...



well I can't tell who owns it but I guess njmack and glennUK use it as their signatures


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Apr 30, 2008)

......and the winner is......


----------



## Zack Barresse (May 1, 2008)

Patience said:


> I saw a slightly horrid, but mildly amusing version of that somewhere the other day...
> 
> "Give a man a fire and he will be warm for the night. Set a man on fire and he will be warm for life."
> 
> I am sick. Sick.



LOL!  My wife had that for a while.. funny.  But I'm morbidly funny (you must be in my line of work).


----------



## Smitty (May 3, 2008)

Given where I live (Santa Cruz Mountains south of San Francisco), the land of fruits and nuts, I've been pondering a few (if any of you are vegetarians you'd best have a sense of humor about now ).  These were all brought on by a little diesel Jeep Liberty I saw the other day sporting a small window sticker: "Relax hippie, it's bio-diesel!"

Meat is Murder...Sweet, Sweet Murder...

If God didn't want us to eat animals he wouldn't have made them out of meat...

Support Beef, run over a chicken... (an old West Texas feedlot bumper sticker)

And a few I came up with:

Vegetarians...Bet you can't eat just one...

Vegetarians...The other white meat...

Save a cow, eat a vegetarian...

Vegetarians, not just for breakfast anymore..

OK, I'm going to go defrost some steaks now dammit!


----------



## lenze (May 3, 2008)

> OK, I'm going to go defrost some steaks now dammit!


 My neighbor and  I are going to have Buffalo burgers tonight while we watch "Under Siege"

lenze


----------



## Zack Barresse (May 7, 2008)

Those are great Smitty!  I'd like those bumper stickers.  

I'm feelin' like some of the New York strips in my freezer.  That cow turned out really nice.  Haven't cracked the Tenderloins yet.. saving those for a special occasion.  Like a Saturday.


----------



## NateO (May 10, 2008)

Smitty now has the best signature. Hands down!!


----------



## Domski (May 10, 2008)

NateO said:


> Smitty now has the best signature. Hands down!!


 
Isn't sarcasm great!!!


----------



## Zack Barresse (May 11, 2008)

It's downright scary is what it is...  what's the world coming to..


----------



## Legacy 95751 (May 19, 2008)

the relax hippie stickers were born via a santa cruz-portland story:

My husband & his brother came up with this funny line of "relax, hippie..."

His brother is a contractor in Santa Cruz and a huge biodiesel user & advocate. He was getting a lot of harassment from friends & neighbors for driving a big pick-up truck (not realizing it was biodiesel-powered). 

So they made bumper stickers for the truck: "Relax Hippie, It's Biodiesel".  

It was so popular, they had to make more stickers... and now T-shirts too...

checkout:  http://relaxhippie.com/


----------



## Smitty (May 19, 2008)

Welcome to the Board!

That's classic!  We live in Boulder Creek, just up the road from Satan Cruz.  In fact I tried to run over a few hippies yesterday...


----------



## Oorang (Jun 6, 2008)

Seen in another forum: 
Don't play STUPID with me... 
 ...I'm better at it.


----------



## atmospheric (Jun 8, 2008)

What can I say? I'd like to thank all the people that voted for me, but credit must go to my Producers, Lighting and sound technicians.......and especially my wife, without whom none of this would have been possible! (She doesn't sweat really!)


----------



## Peter_SSs (Jun 8, 2008)

atmospheric said:


> What can I say? I'd like to thank all the people that voted for me, but credit must go to my Producers, Lighting and sound technicians.......and especially my wife, without whom none of this would have been possible! (She doesn't sweat really!)


----------



## Oorang (Jun 8, 2008)

Oh man That is so wrong


----------



## Jonmo1 (Dec 15, 2008)

OK, I know this is an old thread, but I just had to add a signature I just saw today..

Signature for UserName crimson b1ade
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/member.php?u=107870

"Ok, so I'm not a MrExcel MVP or MrExcel Moderator...but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night."

That's great!!


----------



## Zack Barresse (Dec 15, 2008)

ROFLMFAO!!!!! *Hilarious!!!!!*


----------



## absquatulation (Dec 16, 2008)

I use one on another forum I sometimes frequent:

"Please Note: Some quantum physics theories suggest that when Simon is not directly observed, he may cease to exist or will exist only in a vague and undetermined state."

Well, I liked it... 

Simon


----------



## DonkeyOte (Dec 16, 2008)

doesn't that make Simon a cat ?


----------



## Domski (Dec 16, 2008)

Only if he's from Cheshire.


----------



## absquatulation (Dec 16, 2008)

I think it means that I need to be under constant supervision or I might disappear! 

Don't Blink!!!!!

*completely off topic, perhaps like Dr Who - Blink!*


----------

